# Copper Flask?



## nedtorious (Mar 17, 2014)

Have any of you guys heard of Copper Flask or Naked Lion Brewing Company? I used to buy this stuff back in 08 or 09, but I haven't seen it since. I think they were based in Memphis. Does anyone know if they went out of business? I've posted a couple of pics, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!




















Beer.jpg



__ nedtorious
__ Mar 17, 2014


















naked-lion-detail.jpg



__ nedtorious
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 17, 2014)

I couldn't find anything on them past 2009.  My guess is they didn't make it.  $500k self-funded start up.  Not so great industry reviews of their product.  Lots of employment connections to mega brewers that tend to legally enforce non-compete clauses on employment contracts.  And a website address that loads porn links.  Not a great combination for success but I suspect we haven't heard the last of the founder if he's still around and hasn't been litigated into silence.


----------



## nedtorious (Mar 17, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I couldn't find anything on them past 2009.  My guess is they didn't make it.  $500k self-funded start up.  Not so great industry reviews of their product.  Lots of employment connections to mega brewers that tend to legally enforce non-compete clauses on employment contracts.  And a website address that loads porn links.  Not a great combination for success but I suspect we haven't heard the last of the founder if he's still around and hasn't been litigated into silence.


Yea, That's kinda what I figured. It just seemed to disappear overnight. I've found plenty of info on their start up but nothing after 2009. It was a unique product. Thanks!


----------

